# The fighter



## MA_Student (Sep 9, 2017)

So just seen the film the fighter for the first time. Great movie and I started looking into eklund and ward a bit more as they're both fighters I had 0 knowledge of prior. 

I watched eklunds fight with sugar ray and he definentely got pushed and not knocked down. Wonder how much truth there is in that movie as obviously it's a movie so it needs drama. I know eklund did actually go to prision but just wondering if people know how much accuracy there is in the movie as these kind of movies can often really over dramatise stuff (looking at you dragon the bruce lee story)


----------

